# Point and shoot @ 10k - Which one to go for?



## RiGOD (Sep 27, 2014)

Planning to buy a PnS camera for home use and review purpose. The budget is 10k (maximum). Which one should I go for?


----------



## $hadow (Sep 27, 2014)

Fz270


----------



## RiGOD (Sep 28, 2014)

$hadow said:


> Fz270



Budget is restricted to 10k.


----------



## nac (Sep 28, 2014)

Fuji XF1 or Sony WX series cameras. See which one fits your budget.


----------



## RiGOD (Sep 28, 2014)

nac said:


> Fuji XF1 or Sony WX series cameras



Already own a Fuji and not at all impressed with the build quality, so Sony it'll be. Carl Zeiss Lens is better than Sony's right?

Currently got my eyes on Sony Cyber-shot DSC-WX80. Opinion?

And one more question. If TZ-25 is available by any means, it should be the one I must go for, right?


----------



## nac (Sep 28, 2014)

BTW, what is the Fuji you own?
See if you can find WX2xx models in your budget. They may be some offer and you could get them in your budget.
Yeah, TZ25 is a good one. Just keep in mind, it's about 3yr old model. There are two successor launched after TZ25. The next may be launched in Jan '15.


----------



## RiGOD (Sep 28, 2014)

nac said:


> BTW, what is the Fuji you own?



FinePix J 30. Bought it for 7k in 2009. Though the image quality was satisfactory, the flimsy build quality and frequent service center visits (3 to be precise) makes me want to stay away from Fuji. 



nac said:


> See if you can find WX2xx models in your budget.



The budget is strictly 10k and I can't find WX2xx's anywhere below 11k. How about the WX60/80? And one more thing, I won't be upgrading from the current purchase for another 3-4 years, so models which are built to last and 'future-proof' to some degree are my prime priorities. Any Canon's or Nikon's worth considering in this price range?

Let me keep this simple, which is the best one out there @ 10k for an average snapper?


----------



## marvelousprashant (Sep 28, 2014)

TZ25 will give better images than most newer cameras in your range. Available on flipkart


----------



## nac (Sep 28, 2014)

WX200 is in your budget. Just that it's little better in focal range and aperture range than WX80. Pretty much everything is same.

From Canon and Nikon.... Nothing impressive from them.
IXUS 265 - Impressive IQ for the price. Probably the best in this range. But aperture is so small. As long as there is enough light, no problem.
S9300 - Spec looks good but reviews are not.


----------



## RiGOD (Sep 28, 2014)

Final roundup of all the models within the price range : 

Sony Cybershot WX60 - Rs.8650 - VFM product and an excellent all-rounder based on expert and user reviews, decent low-light performance too.

Sony Cybershot WX80 - Rs.8704 - Few user complaining about the indoor picture clarity, apart from that, good buy.

Panasonic Lumix DMC-TZ25 - Rs.9647 - Couldn't manage to find any negative reviews for this one. Wee bit old!

Sony Cybershot WX200 - Rs.10850 - Sony G lens, Good all-rounder, expert reviews say that image quality not as good as TZ 25.

So which one is going to be the "sensible buy"?


----------



## nac (Sep 28, 2014)

At the time of my last post, WX200 was @ 9k. Now it's @ 12k 

TZ25 seems good to me...


----------

